# Useful Dart Frog Links



## FrogNick

Below is a list of useful links that myself and others have used to get help and ideas when keeping dart frogs, please take a look as they will answer most of your questions about this hobby.

*General *

Brianstropicals - Really good site lots of information
Dendrobates.org - Home - All about Dendrobatoidea, pics are pretty good too!
Dendroboard.com - USA dart frog forum lots of info
Dendroworld.co.uk - Forum (probably best place to get dart frogs in the UK)
Photo Gallery Directory - Nice Pics!

*Caresheet*

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Species List - Good care sheet
http://www.jl-exotics.com/caresheets.html- Care sheet
Care Sheets - Dendroboard - Very good care sheets

*Vivarium*

Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - Good Viv info
Elements of Vivarium Design – Waterfall
Front-Opening Showcase Vivarium How-To – Foam Background
Vivariums – Inspiration!
Constructing a Euopean type Vivarium Step by Step - Dendroboard - Build your own viv thanks to Darryl
Vivaria - Viv info setup

*Plants*

Plants - Plants info
Willowbog Bonsai – Koto Moss
A Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants - Dendroboard - Plant Guide

*Food*

Food - Food info
AJC's Virtual Frogroom - Great for food info & more

*Frog supplies and equipment;

*Ben's Jungle Online-Shop
E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - ENT
http://www.livefoods.co.uk/
B&Q – Foam, LECA, Plants
Wilkinson’s – Hand Misters small plants & broms
Morrison – cheap hanging plants great for viv’s
ASDA, Boots – Film canister for free!
eBay – coco panels & everything else


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Another good place for Broms.

eBay Shop - gruene-raritaeten: Wir verkaufen Pflanzen für den Wintergarten, Pflanzen für Tropenterrarien, Pflanzen für Wüstenterrarien.


----------



## FrogNick

UPDATED

*General *

Brianstropicals - Really good site lots of information.
Poison-Frogs.nl - A personal site from a breeder with good info.
Dendrobates.org - All about Dendrobatoidea, pics are pretty good too!
Dendrobase - German dart frog database very good info (translated)
Dendroboard.com - USA dart frog forum lots of info.
Dendroworld.co.uk - UK Forum (probably best place to get dart frogs)
Tropical Experience - Good Morph guide & frog room photos.
Photo Gallery PDF’s - Nice photos!

*Care Sheets*

Saurian Enterprises, Species List - Good care sheet.
Care Sheets - Dendroboard - Very good care sheets.
JL-Exotics  - Care sheet for young frogs.

*Vivariums*

Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - Good Viv info
Making artificial trees & vines – Great Guide PDF format.
Elements of Vivarium Design - DYI Waterfall
Front-Opening Showcase Vivarium - DIY Foam Background
Constructing a European type Vivarium - Dendroboard - Build your own viv thanks to Darryl
Vivaria - Viv info setup
Vivariums - Inspiration!

*Plants*

Plants - Plants info
Willowbog Bonsai - Koto Moss
A Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants - Dendroboard - Plant Guide
ebay.de/gruene-raritaeten - Bromeliad Seller 

*Food*

Food - Food info
AJC's Virtual Frogroom - Great for food info & more
Junglebox Springtails - How to raise springtails
Darrtfrog.tk fruit fly production – How to raise fruit flies

*Frog supplies & equipment; 

*Ben's Jungle Online-Shop - Seller in Germany
E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Good for plants
Pollywog Shop - Amphibian supplies
Livefoods.co.uk - Food & supplies for Herps


B&Q - Foam, LECA, Plants
Wilkinson’s - Hand Misters small plants & broms
Morrison - cheap hanging plants great for viv’s
ASDA, Boots - Film canister for free!
eBay - coco panels & everything else


----------



## jc_reptiles

Excellent work Nick

How about Bert Westerman for plants too 
Home - Bromelien Westermann


----------



## FrogNick

*DIY Vines*

DIY_SiliconeVines :2thumb:


----------



## FrogNick

*Large Vivarium Displays*

Terracom.tk


----------



## buddah

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper


----------



## FrogNick

buddah said:


> Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper


This was in the original list but the moderator decided to remove it as it deals with some WC frogs. I would respect there wish....


----------



## jacko1

excelent thread


----------



## buddah

FrogNick said:


> This was in the original list but the moderator decided to remove it as it deals with some WC frogs. I would respect there wish....


 
oh right, how do you remove a reply


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha! Buddah!
This is a bloody good thread.


----------



## buddah

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha! Buddah!
> This is a bloody good thread.


:blush:


----------



## agreendream

Is it ok for me to suggest some more links people might find interesting?

Mantella's
Mantella Frogs
www.amphibiancare.com/mantella/JALbum

Darts 
Dart-Frogs.com
Poison Dart Frogs - a pet keepers guide
Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Species List
frog
www.aaronsfrogfarm.com/index.htm
Oophaga
PUMILIO.COM - Main Page
Gifkikkerportaal
The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest
Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - PRIJSLIJST GIFKIKKERS
Peruvian-frogimport > Home
www.sndartfrogs.com/galleryfspumilio.html

Hope not to many are duplicates lol



Chris


----------



## FrogNick

Thanks for the new links, if people are going to add sites can you please put a small description next to it as it will help people find what they are looking for.


Rana site was on the original list put this was removed along with Dart Frog for selling WC frogs (admin decision.)


----------



## jaykickboxer

FrogNick said:


> Thanks for the new links, if people are going to add sites can you please put a small description next to it as it will help people find what they are looking for.
> 
> 
> Rana site was on the original list put this was removed along with Dart Frog for selling WC frogs (admin decision.)


Removed for selling wc? What's that all about?


----------



## Alex M

jaykickboxer said:


> Removed for selling wc? What's that all about?


Some of the other suppliers also sell WC at times....

But the main thing is that B&Q have stopped selling LECA now, which is annoying. Does anyone know if Homebase sells it?

Cheers
Al


----------



## FrogNick

Alex M said:


> Some of the other suppliers also sell WC at times....
> 
> But the main thing is that B&Q have stopped selling LECA now, which is annoying. Does anyone know if Homebase sells it?
> 
> Cheers
> Al



I get mine from a hydroponics shop


----------



## Alex M

Infact there's a fair few of those links that stock WC specimens also, so www.dartfrog.co.uk should not be excluded on those grounds - They also do alot of CB animals. Cheers, Al


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad

Quality about time one of these cropped up


----------



## JR.Exotics

ahhhh awesome thanks for putting this up! i am just starting out my first massive tropical terrarium which im filling up with about 14 dart frogs so i could do with using these links lol


----------



## FrogNick

2 more to add to the list.

Rainforest Vivs custom made vivs & plants

JunglePod viv decore & plants


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd add a pretty cool care sheet to the thread, written by a member here 

Dendrobates tinctorious azureus (Dendrobates azureus) Care Sheet


----------



## dps51

some of these web sites are not working now


----------

